
Hiding messages in chess games - shpx
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-spy-who-checkmated-me-why-postal-chess-was-banned-during-wartime
======
shpx
Tldr, playing chess over postal mail was banned during WW2 over fears of
stenography. Besides a game that is suspected to contain a a hidden message,
no declassified info about this being used in practice is mentioned in the
article.

